# Skype stopped all other sounds from working unless Skype is making sound



## HoorayItsMike (Oct 6, 2010)

Alright this is something that has become pretty frustrating. I've had Skype for awhile now and so this was not an immediate problem. Basically, Skype sounds are the only sounds that my computer allows through, HOWEVER, whenever a Skype sound is happening all other sounds are allowed to come through for that specific period of time. Let me give an example:

I always have my music playing so that I will know when my sound is or isn't working. When I sign in or out of Skype there is that whoosh noise (or whatever you want to call it) and I can then hear my music for another few seconds and then it cuts out.

Whenever someone messages me while Skype is minimized there is that tiny beep noise. My music plays for a few seconds and then cuts out. During calls my sound plays the whole time in the background because a Skype sound is coming through.

I'm running Windows 7. Oh and my headphones work when I plug them in, and my computer recognizes my speakers/headphones as the same device...so I'm not sure how this is happening.

The problem still occurs even when Skype is completely closed (not just minimized). I have even restarted my computer and the welcoming sound does not play when I log in. Well, it plays but I just can't hear it. The computer is recognizing that the music is always playing because the green bar next to my speaker device is going up and down, but I just can't hear it. (Unless Skype is making some sort of sound of course)

Please help if you can! Again, I have Windows 7 and my sound device is "Speakers/Headphone - IDT High Definition Audio CODEC". The music plays out of my headphones when I plug them in but right when I take them out the speakers do not play anything. That's about all the details I can give you, ask if you need anything more.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you checked the skype help pages Help
https://support.skype.com/en-us/category/CALL_QUALITY/


----------



## atsiv (Apr 1, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem. Just popped up one day. Skype site has nothing on this. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi atsiv and welcome to TSF please make a thread of your own for your issue and someone will try to assist thank you for understanding


----------



## HoorayItsMike (Oct 6, 2010)

I ended up uninstalling Skype and after about 24 hours after doing that all sounds returned. It did not fix the problem immediately but just wait awhile and it should help. I have reinstalled it and so far there are no sound issues but personally I would just switch to ooVoo. I use that now and I never have annoying connection problems, it works 10x better than Skype did for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting your solution it may help someone else


----------



## vaigor (Apr 8, 2011)

Exactly the same problem! Uninstalled Skype but no change. Thanks.


----------



## QueenAstrid (May 10, 2012)

:banghead: I also can hear everything on skype, but no other program can be heard or music. Help please.


vaigor said:


> Exactly the same problem! Uninstalled Skype but no change. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried system restore or downloading the driver from the pc makers support site for your model and reinstalling


----------

